# HELP!!! MY GOAT IS cHOKING



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a 7 week old Nubian. I keep him in a dog crate at night with hay, salt lick, water and last night gave him a handful of grain. He is crying, foaming at the mouth, shaking his head violently and strching his neck out.... Grinding his teeth non stop. He is beathing. The vet said it should oass on its oen (always has with my horses) I have tried rubbing his neck and using my finger to check for obstructions.... What else csn I do?!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

It sounds like he has bloat. Get some baking soda into him, mix. It with water and put it in a syringe. Rub his belly on his left side. Watch him close.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

What is bloat? how do you tell the difference between bloat and choke?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Drench him with baking soda water!! He has bloat. If you have CD Antitoxin give him a shot

I am a newbie but have read & studied a lot, know that before taking my advice... Hopefully someone more experienced will chime in soon

Either way if it doesnt help it wont hurt


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

If it was choking you goat would probably be dead my now. Bloat is where they eat something that gives them a bunch of gas that causes the foam coming out of his mouth. You can check his throat for a blockage but it really sounds like your goat has bloat, it will not hurt to treat him for bloat. You can also give him some tums.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Whew! Glad you stopped in Jordan, was afraid I was wrong!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Milk of Magnisia is even better if you have it. 10ccs by mouth. Go it's an emergency.
If his left side is hard or large,

I've seen choke in goats also, it is scary and can last for 10 15 minutes normally.

What's he doing now?


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Got baking soda.... almost umpossible to get it in him. Scared of aspirating him. cant feel that organ on left side but pretty sure I hear air... How do I know he is better? Jus let him stand and keep patting? He keeps shaking his head and chewing


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Now just getting little grunts


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Might jave gotten a burp.. ? How do I know hes better?! Scared for him


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

He pooped... Good or bad? Still xhewing and crying


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Give him a dropper full of water to clear the baking soda out of his mouth. They didn't tell you how to mix it which can make things worse.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

There was def more water than baking soda.... It was very liquidy... He freaks when I try ti give it to him. Trying to avoid horns


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

He is standing quietly... No chewing, no crying... No nothing.... Just standing.... About a min now


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pooping is good. I'll be up for a bit and watch here if you need more help.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I dont feel like I did but still scared to death


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Heard a small burp... Hes significantly calmer... No foam ..... Is this over?


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Omg... You all probably just saved nigels life!!! How do I know im completly out of the woods.... how do I know hes ok and just tired orif he is crashing?


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Still getting a little chewing and stretching his neck.... Hes not done yet.... ****


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

More than likely it's over. If he's a bottle baby, put a pinch of soda in his morning bottle from now on.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeeze he's going faster the I can type. Do you have Digel Milk of magnisia anything like that?


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Belly goes ridgid here and there


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't have anything but baking soda.... Jyst got him ladt week.... First goat... Did all the reading I could but couldn't find much


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep rubbing up burps. Elevate his front to help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How much soda did you give?


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me why is belly is going ridgid? He seems calmer but he is chewing and giving little cries.... Dont know what to do... I just keep ribbing and patting the left side


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I put just ovet a teaspoon in about 3 tbls of water but cant get it all down him


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Def just burped


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay he needs more. About a Tablespoon. Don't try to give it all at once. Trap his shoulders between your legs, tilt his head bach a little and put it in the side of his mouth. Horns are just a choice, he may bruise you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep going, his belly goes rigid because it hurts.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there someone on here that would let me call them?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah but reception is spotty we'll get cut off alot


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Hes chewing still and little whines here and there but seems to be calming down.... Should I leave him be for a bit? if hes chewing and whining a bit does it mean hes still in pain? I cant feel any air


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think he's good for now. He has settled and is chewing only occasionally now. He is sleepy. She's going to give it 2 hours and come back here if there's trouble. He is weaned if anyone has any ideas to help.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so glad you were able to get help. How is your baby this morning?


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Nigel is not so great.... I think my intial concern that he was choking was correct but then he also got bloat. The bloat seems to be a bit better but he still has something hard lodged in his throat.... The only thing I can think of is the eye of a damn teddy bear. The only vet that does goats opens at 8.... Im on my way now


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Choking can actually be pretty common but it's hard to notice if and when there are other things going on like the bloat. Here is an old thread I did about this time last year after one of my kids had choked. If it was an eye off a Teddy Bear then it would not be able to break up like grain would, so you would probably want to talk to your vet again. I hope your vet can help you. Keep us posted.

Here is the other thread just for future reference.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/royal-scare-129633/


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Nigel was choking but the bloat was gone. He has bad pneminia (my fault frim trying ti get him to swallow the bakung soda).... Vet said we should know outcone in a few days... Pnemonia is the main concern now


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Choking on what? U cant think of it as "your fault" an entire night of frothing bloat could have killed him....


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

We have no idea what the hell he choked on. I have been told that asperation pnemonia is a bad prognosis... I have 3 good vets helping me... I'm in for another long night. Thank you all for you're help! Wouldn't have even made it this far without you!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If he manages to swallow the Teddy bear eye he should be fine, I've seen a goat swallow a whole 5" metal tip of a drench gun with no problems. Hope your baby gets better!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

newgoatmama said:


> Nigel was choking but the bloat was gone. He has bad pneminia (my fault frim trying ti get him to swallow the bakung soda).... Vet said we should know outcone in a few days... Pnemonia is the main concern now


Curious. Are you sure he didn't say we have to prevent pneumonia? He most likely did aspirate some fluid but I don't see how he'd already have pneumonia? Sounds funny.

I'm so happy little guy is ok!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

He has aspiration pnemonia and all vets are saying prognossisnt good but he is hanging in there and at least now I have a vet or 2 to give advice tonight


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

So frustrated... Going on 24 hrs of distress.... grinding his teeth snd moaning.... Throwing up, fluids coming out of his mouth.... Vets say its to be expected....hes had two doses ofbanamine.... Didn't seem to help at all. Really considering putting him down in theed morning if hes no better. I feel likr hes suffering. This sucks... Feel so helplesd


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

have the vets put him on any meds for the pneumonia? others here have more experience with this but I would think a steroidal anti-imflammatory would be helpful right now, along with antibiotics to prevent secondary bacterial pneumonia. 

I have to say though, in my experience with pneumonia I have not had goats throwing up and fluid coming from the mouth. 

To me, that sounds much more like a gut blockage, and that would fit with the pain and the initial episode.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't give up on him yet. I know it's heart breaking to see a little one go thru this, but don't give up... If you put him down you may always wonder "what if". He might bounce back. You never know.
I wish both of you all the very best of luck!


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I've had a baby goat with aspirated pneumonia before as well. It can even be symptomless until they build up enough fluid in their lungs to lessen their ability to breath. Just a thought, he could have had the aspirate pneumonia before you even drenched with baking soda simply from sucking on the bottle too vigorously. The foaming at the mouth can be a sign of it and yes it does bring on bloat as well. Nuflor and a lasix injection did the trick for my little guy. Lasix can be a little tricky ( dehydration) but it also dries up the fluid in their lungs. I just kept IV fluids on hand, but I'm a vet tech too do easy access n all...


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Keren.... That's what um wondering.... Ge was given antibuotics ands pain killers


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I expect per-bloat pneumonia as well. Very unusual to jut randomly pop up. Takes a while to settle in and affect enough to show symptoms. Don't give up on him! So long as he's fighting, you fight back!


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Nigel ia atill alive.... Nearly euthanuzes him this morning but decided ro give it one last push.... It looks like he might be improving.... Hes definitly more confortable now ( he had a huge stomach ulcer last night and was in a lot of pain). We are all very upset. Haven't slept now in two days... Don't expect to sleep much tonight... But it will all be worth it if he makes it.


----------



## Sc_Sonoma (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't have any advice to give but I just wanted to say good luck with your little one ... I hope everything works out and that he pulls through this!! Sending you hugs!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, what a ordeal.

Keep up the good work. I am sure if you have good vets there helping, they will tell you when it is time to put him down. Keep doing what you are and I will pray for the best


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with Keren. Sounds like he needs some Dexomethosone.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Nigel is drinking a ton of pedialite and even starting to graze!!! Vets were speechless! Hes not completly out of the woods but he did just run off with my husbands flip flop! I want so badly to believe this is all over!


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Nigel watchubg "rise of the guardians" with me while trying to eat the blanket... You'd think he would have learned his lesson!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww I am so happy he picking up!! That is the cutest pic!! I hope he pulls through!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So glad he is improving  

What do you mean by he had a huge stomach ulcer last night??


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

keren said:


> So glad he is improving
> 
> What do you mean by he had a huge stomach ulcer last night??


Kinda wondered the same thing? :/


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Vet said on top of everything else that happened he had a bleedong ulcer that was causing a lot of the pain. He us.finitely fine now... We are getting a 2 yr old female tonight to keep him company... Any tips on introductions? Are horses and goats normally oj in the same big pasture?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Huh thts interesting. How did they fogure that out? Do they know what caused it and is he on anything for it?

It largely depends on the horse i think. Mine pretty.much ignores the goats but eill chase them at feed time, my goats have a fence they can slip under to their safe zone to get away from the horse if needed.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You will also want to make sure you get your boy castrated


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the vet stuck a small camera down his nose and saw a bit of blood in his bile. He is on ulcer guard. Im sure this whole freaking mess was my fault :-( ..... Any suggestions on introducing new goats. We just got a 2 yr old Nubian female tonight. Im terrified she might hurt Nigel


----------

